# صورة اخطاء المهندسين



## Safety.b (27 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شفو معيا اخطاء المهندسين........عن جد كارث 

عدم الدقا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شي مضحك مبكي
ليكون حدثت شي هزة أرضية غيرتلو اتجاه القلم يلي كان عميرسم فيه مخطط الجسر


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الإخوة الكرام...
حقيقة لايعجبنى العنوان " أخطاء المهندسين " فهو إن كان خطأ فهو لمهندس واحد ولاينسحب على جموع المهندسين كما أننى أرى أن هذا الحادث قد يكون بسبب هبوط فى التربة بسبب حركة قشرة الأرض والتى لايمكن التنبؤ بها مع أدق حسابات التربة أو بسبب الهزات الأرضية أو ما شابه وليس بسبب المهندس الذى شيد هذا الكوبرى والذى كان مفتوحا لحركة المرور قبل وقوع الحادث.
وأتمنى من الإخوة المهندسين المتخصصيين تحليل هذه الصورة ما أمكن لبيان هل يوجد خطأ هندسى فى التصميم أو التنفيذ ظاهر فى الصورة وبالتالى حدثت الكارثة أم أن الحادث بسبب التربة أو أى أسباب أخرى...


----------



## Safety.b (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي وئل ولو حتي اذ كان السبب مو المهندسين كما قلت انت .. لكن هون حسب الصور تقول

عدم الحساب الجيد ودق في التصميم انا كا مشرف سلامة احكي هذا الحكي اين يكون ا للوم او المسؤل عن المشروع اكيد بتهم المهندسين انا ليس مسؤل علي تحليل الترب كما تقول انت لكن لما ارئ منضر كا هذا بتهم المهندسين كما سبق و قلت هذا سلام


----------



## Safety.b (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي وئل ..انا كا مشرف السلامة لما اجد منضر كا هذا اكيد بتهم المهندسين عن المشروع 

عدم الدق الجيد عدم الحساب الكافي ووووو انا لا يهمني تحليل الارض كما تقول انت بس اول شئ 

يكون سبب الاول هو المهندسين .. و بعدين الارض كما تقول سلام


----------



## أبو معاوية00 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

يصعب التعليق على حدث كهذا في مثل هذه الأسطر ولكننا نتشوق لمعرفة الأسباب التي أدت الى هذا الحادث والكلام لأهل الأختصاص .


----------



## مجد12 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

أعتقد أن الصورة معدلة بواسطة الفوتوشوب أو غيره و من الصعب أن تصل درجة التنفيذ لهذه المرحلة ثم يتم اكتشاف خطأ المصمم . عمليا" سيتم اكتشاف أخطاء أقل من هذه بكثير في مراحل سابقة لهذة المرحلة .


----------



## safety113 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شغل فوتوشوب ياعمي لا تصدقوا ابدا


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*تصحيح اتهام*

:1:


Safety.b قال:


> السلام عليكم شفو معيا اخطاء المهندسين........عن جد كارث
> 
> عدم الدقا


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الزميل العزيز / Safety .b
 أنا أستغرب العنوان بل أستهجنه وأضم صوتي للزميل م. وائل .!!!
لكن من فضلك أيها الزميل العزيز أنت قدمت صورة فقط . !
وسؤالي لك : ماهو أسباب الانهيار ؟!!!
هل اطلعت على نتائج التحقيق كاملا قبل أن تلقي الأتهام على جميع زملائنا مهندسين المدني ؟؟؟!!!!!
وللعلم أنا مهندس كهرباء اختصاص نظم الطاقة الكهربائية .
كما أنصحك زميلي العزيزSafety .b بالتدقيق اللغوي والاملائي لمداخلاتك قبل عرضها على الموقع ومشاهدتها من قبل معظم الزملاء أعضاء المنتدى لتمكين الزملاء من تفهم المقال بيسر وسهولة .
لك تحياتي وتقديري العميقين .
أخيكم بالله / المهندس أحمد الشهابي


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 ديسمبر 2009)

أضم صوتي إلى أصوات الإخوة الذين استنكروا عنوان الصورة حيث أن الصورة تحتاج إلى توضيح لمعرفة السبب .


----------

